# Wading the Green River



## cane2477

Hey guys, I'm planning my first trip to the Green River this Monday. From most pictures I have seen, Most people float the river. I plan on wade fishing. Is there a trial that runs along the river? How wadeable is the river with the flows expected to be around 1640cfs during the day? Should I fish the A or B section? Thanks for the help and I'll post some pics when I return!


----------



## Nueces

Quite a few people wade. At that release amount, the widest parts of the river could be still tough to handle. I don't think you can find a place to cross the river but you can get pretty far out.

There is a trail that goes from the dam in Section A down to the start of Section B at Little Hole. Mile markers are out every mile so you will have an idea where you are.

There is also a trail that goes down Section B but I have not been down very far in that direction.

You can still get out in the water and there are a lot of calm water sections. In the narrow portions the water is deep and fast.

Floating just lets you cast into the bank and cover a little more river. Wading will do just fine.

At the dam there are some restrooms and 3 sets down at Little Hole. There is also a set upstream from Little Hole about 1.5 miles up.

Good luck.


----------



## wyogoob

Wading the A section, about 7.5 miles, is OK. Most of the feeding fish are tight to the bank anyway. There are many places you can't back cast so practice up on your roll cast. Start early, the time goes by pretty fast. There is a bathroom on the last half of the river to Little Hole. There are a few places where you can cross the river.

The first 100 yards is very good for wader fishing. Many of the drift boats pass it by.
I would rather walk than float A, but most of my friends only walk at golf courses.

Walking the A section is all I want in one day. 

Last week it was hoppers or crickets. And we caught our biggest fish on a 1" x 1" piece of chamois that looked like a potato chip........it's a long story.

The B section has fewer fish but they are less wary than those in A. I havent fished it for years. I prefer to float B. 

Paying $35 to $45 for a shuttle might be cheaper than taking 2 vehicles. 

Gotagobak2wurk.


----------



## xarope8

The river is easily wadable. I think you will be suprised at how many people actually dont float it. I have never floated it. I have been going 2-3 times a year for the last 12-14 years. My father and I just head down to little hole and hit it right there. We really havent fished much more than a mile or so from there. At current flows it will be near impossible to cross. We always catch a ton of fish there. We always nymph and we kill em. I remember last summer I went two weekends in a row and must have caught over 125 fish. All of them right there at little hole. I love that river. The river and the scenery are all worth the trip. Have a great time and go get em!!


----------



## RnF

Wading yes, but trying to cross it at those levels isn't a good idea. It's tough to cross it when it's 800cfs. Just stay in your comfort zone and you should be fine.


----------



## wyogoob

RnF said:


> Wading yes, but trying to cross it at those levels isn't a good idea. It's tough to cross it when it's 800cfs. Just stay in your comfort zone and you should be fine.


You're right, it's a bad idea. As an impatient kid at 45 years old I crossed at 1400 cfs and fell down. Now that I'm in my late 50s I'm more careful.


----------



## nkunz

I sorta recall an incident a few years back when a couple crossed at low water and one or both drowned trying to get back when the water came up. And it can come up real fast when they open up the generators.


----------



## cane2477

Thanks for the info guys! I'll bring the camera and hopefully document my success tomorrow. Just curious, when the water does come up, does it cover the trail alongside the river? Thanks again!


----------



## xarope8

No the river at 1650 isnt even close to the trail. you will have no problem on it.


----------



## flyguy7

You can cross if you are a decent wader right at ramp 3 at little hole very easily, halfway between ramps 2 and 3 is not a bad cross if you take it at an angle down, right above ramp 1 is also a fairly easy cross. At the bottom of coney island is also an easy cross, it shallow enough that unless you pick a good line, you will scrape the bottom of your drift boat.

No wonder I have the other side if the river to myself!


----------



## wyogoob

flyguy7 said:


> You can cross if you are a decent wader right at ramp 3 at little hole very easily, halfway between ramps 2 and 3 is not a bad cross if you take it at an angle down, right above ramp 1 is also a fairly easy cross. At the bottom of coney island is also an easy cross, it shallow enough that unless you pick a good line, you will scrape the bottom of your drift boat.
> 
> No wonder I have the other side if the river to myself!


Coney Island +1 - easy for me at 1500fps - recommend felt-bottom shoes


----------



## wyogoob

Wading hint (or a reminder to myself 'cause I keep forgetting to pack mine):

When fishing the Green in Wyoming and Utah and the Snake in Wyoming I find a telescoping hiking pole or wading staff is handy and can be easily stored in the back of a fly vest


----------



## cane2477

Thanks for all the tips guys, I went and had no problems wading the river at all. I wasn't brave enough to cross though! You can read my fishing report for the trip here:
http://utahwildlife.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=8868


----------



## FishOn!

I fished it at 4500 cfs wading and the water was still not over the trail, came close in a few places. All that water pushed some HOGS near the bank in some big back eddies. Was hard to get down that deep to them though. 

As has been said, you can catch fish without venturing too far from Little Hole or from the dam. I have never gone more than about a mile or so up from Little Hole and to be honest you probably don't need to hike much unless you can't find any room near the parking lots to fish and/or want maybe slightly better fishing. There are so many fish in that river that you can catch them at most any likely spot.


----------

